# New Video Release



## Capt. Greg Brewer (Jun 7, 2007)

I am a guitar and bass player for 30years and this is my son's fist video on youtube.

Jon Brewer

www.youtu.be/pJ-_Wsqz9_4

If you like it send it to all your music friends.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Really good video!!! Where was this filmed?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

That was a great vid and song.Rip Ripper.


----------



## Capt. Greg Brewer (Jun 7, 2007)

*Filmed in La Grange*

The people in La Grange were awesome to work with and went out of there way to help. Of course no animals were hurt making the video. His first single "Texas Corn" went to 48 on the Texas country Music Charts. Hope this one does as well.

*** The Life of a Musician ***


----------

